# New band I just discovered



## Edgedancer (Mar 8, 2010)

I just found a new band called Mumford and Sons and I have found myself instantly attracted to their songs. there best ones would have to be:

Rolling Away Your Stone



Little Lion Man



Winter Winds



Plese tell me what you guys think of them as I believe they are amazing... but still not as good as John Butler.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Little lion man's good, cant say I really liked the others :/


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Plese tell me what you guys think of them as I believe they are amazing... but still not as good as John Butler.


I agree all the songs are good.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 9, 2010)

Last FM page is always a good source too.
Quite a good group, but not really my type of music.


----------

